# Validation d'une archive



## mybofy (23 Juin 2019)

Bonjour
macOS 10.14 - XCode 10.2
Je développe une application macOS. Tout marche(ait) bien.
Mais si je veux archiver l'appli et valider l'archive, j'ai le message :
_    Couldn't find platform family in Info.plist CFBundleSupportedPlatforms or Mach-O    LC_VERSION_MIN for libpqxx-4.0.dylib_
à l'étape _Communicate with apple_

Des idées ?
Merci


----------



## Vivid (4 Juillet 2019)

Archiver... Jamais utiliser ! 

C'est une arnaque l'AppStore et en plus cela encourage Apple comme avec les telephones de nous faire payer pour installer son application sur sa machine... Un comble.


a+


----------



## mybofy (4 Juillet 2019)

Merci



Vivid a dit:


> Archiver... Jamais utiliser !
> 
> C'est une arnaque l'AppStore et en plus cela encourage Apple comme avec les telephones de nous faire payer pour installer son application sur sa machine... Un comble.
> 
> ...



J'utilise l'outil Archive de XCode, qui fonctionne correctement pour moi, notamment la fonction Validate

En fait cet erreur "_Couldn't find platform family..." _est peu explicite.
J'utilise des librairies que je compile moi-même.
Pour supprimer l'erreur et aller jusqu'au bout de la validation, il faut créer les varibles d'environnement
lors du build de la librairy :
$CFLAGS     $CPPFLAGS     $CXXFLAGS et leur affecter la valeur
-mmacos-version-min=10.11 (ou tout autre valeur.. sans doute >10.11)
Dans certains cas le compile propose cette option.

D'une part, ça n'empêche pas l'applicationde fonctionner correctement.
D'autre part, Apple l'impose pour le upload d'un projet pour l'Apple Store,
ou simplement pour distribuer l'application avec la certification qu'elle a été
validée par Apple.

Le message d'erreur contient tout, mais il n'est guère utile si on n'a pas déjà résolu le problème.


----------



## Vivid (5 Juillet 2019)

mybofy a dit:


> Merci
> 
> 
> 
> ...



merci pour les détails, mais cela te dis pas de te faire une petite page html beaucoup plus personnaliser et indépendante, avec le descriptif de ton programme ?


----------

